# What Was your First Convention You Went to?



## LeoTWFZ (Aug 26, 2011)

What Was your First Convention You Went to?

Mine Wasent Really a Convention, it was a Furmeet But The Real Convention I went to was Anthercoon 

Met new Furs.. It was epic ^^


What was yours?


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 26, 2011)

Was only for part of a day but it was ConFurance.
My first full time con was Califur.


----------



## marai1234 (Aug 26, 2011)

Mine was a big furmeet at an amusement park in ohio.

Same thing there, met new furs, and I even found out I live within walking distance of one 8D


----------



## SnowyD (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm yet to be to one, but I hope I can make it to Anthrocon in 2012


----------



## JesseR92 (Aug 26, 2011)

I am going to go to a bowling furmeet in the next couple weeks,I plan o attending Vancoufur next year.


----------



## LeoTWFZ (Aug 26, 2011)

SOUNDS EPIC


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Aug 26, 2011)

I've never been to a furcon (I hope so in the future) but my first convention was NYC Comic Con back in 08', that was too epic and I met all my favorite stars as well as Adam Sessler and Morgan Webb (Morgan's nicer than Adam).

My first meet/minicon was NYC ZombieCon 2010, I was the zombie fursuiter. This convention gave birth to my OC Dogma (whom I cosplayed as).


----------



## WingDog (Aug 26, 2011)

Rocky Mountain Fur Con, I now have a suit and will be going to many more.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 27, 2011)

Further Confusion 2011; behind HS graduation, best day of my life. I was decked out as Mordecai from Lackadaisy, and he was dressed as an OC of his based in the same world. Also where I got my first tail. Bought it for $15, pinned it to my ass, and wore it with pride for the rest of the day. :3


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 27, 2011)

Im going to go to a convention when I turn 18. ^^


----------



## Dj_ArticFox_One (Aug 27, 2011)

I went to IndyFurCon for the first time couple weeks back. It was fun and amazing


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 27, 2011)

First convention that I saw Furries at? Megacon 2008

First Furry Convention? Anthro-Con 2010


----------



## Pan157 (Aug 28, 2011)

first con was RBW 2010 (RIP)


----------



## thoron (Aug 28, 2011)

The Rocky Mountain Fur Con of 2007 was my first, and I've gone back every year since then, though I'm hope to eventually go to other fur cons as well.


----------



## CoonArt (Sep 10, 2011)

EuroFurence 2011


----------



## FlamingLizard (Sep 10, 2011)

FurAffinity: United 4 (2011)

Since then, went to Anthrocon 2011 and also set up to go to FurFright this October.


----------



## Rivercoon (Sep 10, 2011)

My first furry convention was ConFURence 0 in 1989, but I had been going to Science Fiction conventions since 1979.


----------

